# c++ programming projects



## formitzbsd (Sep 18, 2012)

hello,

I am reading c++ primer 5th addition. I am at the end of chapter two and have noticed that there really isn't any practice for the material that is covered. It is explained good but I would like some programs to write. Is there a book of projects for c++ that has programming problems to do to help cement and understand material?

Thanks


----------



## neilms (Oct 2, 2012)

Hold on,
The book that you refer to has a series of set exercises throughout every single chapter. I am surprised you may have missed them and advise you to look again.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 3, 2012)

I read the C version of that book. Own the C++ one but have not read more than the first couple of chapters. Non the less it has you go through the motions while working through the chapters. The project begin to really come in (as far as the c version) towards the end when he shows you linked-lists and various queues.

Other books which may be of interest Bjarne Stroustrup principles and practice using c++. It have many projects which range from building a token parser to towers of hanoi and some graphical stuff. Non the less, though the book is good, it's content seems to just become steep without properly going through the steps to get there. 

Any book by Eric Meyers on c++ is a very good read though not a tutorial.

Finally if you want to do c++ you need to learn c. The K&R C Programming Language book is the gold standard for this.


----------



## SR_Ind (Oct 4, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Finally if you want to do c++ you need to learn c. The K&R C Programming Language book is the gold standard for this.


Very appropriate. Many people lose sight of this with C vs C++ differences.

To OP...depending on the level of skills one wish to absorb, it may or may not be possible at academic level. 

Advanced usages and best practices can only be picked up in a real life project which exposes one to a varied range of problems while requiring you to solve it within the constrains of your tool...C++. If one is not employed yet, joining an open source project might be a great idea.


----------

